# What I've Been Up To of Late...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So we had a Community Yard Sale, and I thought I would see if I could drum up a little business.... Need the dough dontcha know... (Hey... a poet and done know it!) :laugh:

ANYway... in our sale, not one hit... However, my cousin (who lives in a 55+ community) had a Community Sale the next weekend, and he said to try there. We sold a couple of regular items, and I got one sign order Saturday. 

I figured that was it, and just sat Sunday creating and cutting the order from Saturday. Next thing I know, I have more people than I could shake a stick at wanting to design signs, and asking me to cut them. Below are the first orders. I still have one Family Reunion one I'm working on, with each family having their own little sign hanging below the main one (total of like 11 signs at this point) as well as two more address signs, a welcome sign, and a camp-style sign (so-n-so's Hideaway) 

The other is a proof for one of Amanda's co-workers who is having a retirement party for a friend and asked for a sign design for his retirement.

I've also been allowed to be a vendor at a Freedom Ride in White Lake, MI this coming weekend. All proceeds go to Michigan Veterans in Need. I'm also donating a custom sign to one of their raffles.

Because of the large order for the Family Reunion, I've been playing with the Wintergreen Oil usage for optimum pattern transfer. I may have to upload a new tutorial on transferring patterns, as this latest way gets the pattern much clearer & darker; and I've had no runs whatsoever.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Some good looking signs you made there, one day I might give sign making a try.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good Barb glad to see you busy


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Looking good Barb glad to see you busy


It's been hard getting back to it, John. Since mama passed, just haven't been able to pull myself back to the shop and creating again. I've let a lot of things just slip off; just cant... nevermind. But thanks for the compliment, anyway.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Barb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Barb. Congrats on the sales.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good result, Barb.

Glad to see you back in the "shed"....


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb,

Excellent sign making there. I have just started out about a month ago doing sign
free hand. I like the edging you have done around the signs and I have seen them done before. What I would like to know and you don't mind how do you do those edges on your signs.


Graham.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

They all look nice, good job. N


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It is always hard after loosing someone, but you are doing a great job as always. Been thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Matador58 said:


> Hi Barb,
> 
> Excellent sign making there. I have just started out about a month ago doing sign
> free hand. I like the edging you have done around the signs and I have seen them done before. What I would like to know and you don't mind how do you do those edges on your signs.
> ...


Graham, I use the large round over bit. I set it to where it shaves off just a touch more than to take off the edge. If I can talk the other half into it, I'll try and get a video done, and post it on YouTube. I'm supposed to make one on how I do my signs from start to finish, but I never think about it until I'm 1/2 way through the process :lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind remarks. Much appreciated. :wub:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good to see you back Barb making sawdust.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice Barb, and sorry about your Mom.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Barb , I too say good to hear your back in the shed/trailer, howz the new workshop going any new pics? My condolences in your loss , I too have had some loss with three aunties passing in the last 10 to 12 months


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice Barb You do quality work! Looking forward to the YouTube video.

BTW, re: being a poet, we know it 'cuz your feet show it. They're longfellows!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Ross, Lee, Pete & Doug. Worked almost 8 hours yesterday trying to get things done. Seems I have a gremlin messin with me. Today, my dewalt 612 decided he wasn't gonna turn back on after I turned him off for a moment to look at what I was cutting. He eventually came back to life, but kinda scared me there for a second. Gonna blow him out, and I'm thinking I may have to ask Ken to look and see if the switch is going. He's not even two years old! (The DeWalt.... for those of you wise acres out there)

As for Bentley, Pete, he's been a mess since we moved him; just got Ken to clean up his area (which is the "repair" area, or the back portion, since that's where he spends most of his time.) I still need to make some minor changes in there; mostly better places to put/store things until I need them, or build either a shelf/drawer. etc. to make getting at certain things easier. The couple days where we hit 90, it sure was nice to have that A/C in the wall, just like Beastie had his in the ceiling. I'll get a couple pictures when I can and post them. He still needs a paint job; but until I get these orders done, I can't get his grooming done.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> So we had a Community Yard Sale, and I thought I would see if I could drum up a little business.... Need the dough dontcha know... (Hey... a poet and done know it!) :laugh:
> 
> ANYway... in our sale, not one hit... However, my cousin (who lives in a 55+ community) had a Community Sale the next weekend, and he said to try there. We sold a couple of regular items, and I got one sign order Saturday.
> 
> ...


Regarding transfers: I use a system for hand engraving transfer from Tom White (Magic Transfer Solution). I print reverse images to Epson (or equal) transparency stock with Epson inkjet printer. Then paint the surface of the object with the solution using q-tip. And then burnish down and voila it transfers to the surface perfectly. I have also used laserjet prints (reverse image) and place face down on wood, and paint back of paper with acetone, and the image transfers to the wood with burnishing. Either will work well, but the transparency method affords really accurate placement to avoid re-do's. Check out my website: http://www.mgdesigns1.com, and you can see how I have implemented these transfer techniques.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> So we had a Community Yard Sale, and I thought I would see if I could drum up a little business.... Need the dough dontcha know... (Hey... a poet and done know it!) :laugh:
> 
> ANYway... in our sale, not one hit... However, my cousin (who lives in a 55+ community) had a Community Sale the next weekend, and he said to try there. We sold a couple of regular items, and I got one sign order Saturday.
> 
> ...


Regarding transfers: I use a system for hand engraving transfer from Tom White (Magic Transfer Solution). I print reverse images to Epson (or equal) transparency stock with Epson inkjet printer. Then paint the surface of the object with the solution using q-tip. And then burnish down and voila it transfers to the surface perfectly. I have also used laserjet prints (reverse image) and place face down on wood, and paint back of paper with acetone, and the image transfers to the wood with burnishing. Either will work well, but the transparency method affords really accurate placement to avoid re-do's. Check out my website: mgdesigns.com, and you can see how I have implemented these transfer techniques.


----------



## rsoby (Aug 9, 2007)

*Question on signs*



OutoftheWoodwork said:


> So we had a Community Yard Sale, and I thought I would see if I could drum up a little business.... Need the dough dontcha know... (Hey... a poet and done know it!) :laugh:
> 
> ANYway... in our sale, not one hit... However, my cousin (who lives in a 55+ community) had a Community Sale the next weekend, and he said to try there. We sold a couple of regular items, and I got one sign order Saturday.
> 
> ...


Barb - it is really nice work - was wondering if you do it freehand or are you using a cnc router??
RICH


----------



## Warren22610 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Very nice signs...*

Barb, those signs are beautiful! Do you have any posts describing the bits and techniques you use to do your signs? Do you make templates or rout freehand? Thanks!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Warren all my signs are routed freehand. I create them on my computer, transfer to the wood, then route them. Sorry I'm just replying, I just saw your comment/question.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

mgdesigns said:


> Regarding transfers: I use a system for hand engraving transfer from Tom White (Magic Transfer Solution). I print reverse images to Epson (or equal) transparency stock with Epson inkjet printer. Then paint the surface of the object with the solution using q-tip. And then burnish down and voila it transfers to the surface perfectly. I have also used laserjet prints (reverse image) and place face down on wood, and paint back of paper with acetone, and the image transfers to the wood with burnishing. Either will work well, but the transparency method affords really accurate placement to avoid re-do's.


Mark, for transfers, I print my patterns backwards on regular 20 lb paper, and use wintergreen oil. I take a q-tip dipped in the oil, and gently apply, much in the same manner you do. I rub it, and it adheres much like a decal, giving me precise lines to follow. I have a video on you tube on how I use this method, although, since I did that video, I found I prefer to use the q tip rather than the cotton rounds I did then, if only to use less oil.


----------

